# looking for land to hunt near tifton ga.



## Bowhunter09 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey folks, I am goin to school at ABAC and i need some land to deer hunt down here that is close to the school like 30 or 45 min. drive. If anyone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## snook24 (Aug 19, 2010)

I was down there for two years and drove to Albany and hunted the Wma out there called Chickasawhatchee its a little over an hour away but a nice place. I loved it because I never really got to hog hunt till this place...goodluck


----------



## woody10 (Aug 19, 2010)

snook24 said:


> I was down there for two years and drove to Albany and hunted the Wma out there called Chickasawhatchee its a little over an hour away but a nice place. I loved it because I never really got to hog hunt till this place...goodluck



heard good thing.. never hunted it but seen a nice 21 inch 8 pt shot from there years back.. also you can drive south and hunt grandbay wma..... also as much farm land is around it might pay off to just go ask around


----------



## Rackbuster (Aug 19, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## Bowhunter09 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for your pm's and I'll gonna try the refuges. Any people down here that you know that will let me hunt I don't know where to start asking. Please let me know. Thanks


----------

